# Broken



## RockandRide (Jan 23, 2011)

It was a cold morning and I reluctantly got out ofr my warm covers to head to the barn. Lets face it-I love horses, but getting up at five to muck stalls at -5 degrees? You have to admit it van get a little tiring. 

So there I was, about to open the heavy barn doors, when all of a sudden I am flat on my back. i get up and turn around, ready to yell at some reckless kids when I see a majestic, jet black horse cantering off into the distance. Amazed at the sight, I stand there open mouthed in the brutal wind thinking about how heqavenly it would be to be on the back of that horse. A piece of ice nicking my leg brought me back to reality, and so, I open the barn doors.

Will continue later........


----------



## lildonkey8 (Dec 12, 2010)

Me likey!!!!


----------



## RockandRide (Jan 23, 2011)

Eight hours I was working in the barn and for eight hours I was thinking about that horse. Constantly I was peeking outside hoping to catch a glimpse of him, but always being disapointed. I knew there was something special about that horsed and so I was not discouraged, I knew we would be meeting again.

After tacking up, Piper, my old Quarter Horse, I set out on my favourite trail. The trail wound around the mountains and down towards the river banks, it was peacefull and scerene. 

20 minutes into the trail, I spotted a flash of black through the corner of my eye. Deciding to ignore it I continued down the old dirt road. In the distance I could see the usual lake shore, but there was something different about it. Beside the strawberry bush, there was a black blob. I squinted trying to make out the familiar shape. As I came closer, I realized the blob was a horse, and coming even closer I realized he was THE horse.


----------



## RockandRide (Jan 23, 2011)

My heart rate continuing to rise, I dismounted. One slow step after the other, I moved toward him being cautious to not make any sudden movements. He was eyeing me, but continued grazing, his ears perked. Soon I was at his side, and my arms were at his neck. The next few moments were a blur, I only remember being on his back with the wind in my hair as I galloped along the shore.


----------



## Sunny (Mar 26, 2010)

Cute story.

Just a bit of advice, in your first bit I'm not quite sure how the character ended up on her back? You might want to make that clearer.

And what about Piper? She just left him by himself? :lol:
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## lildonkey8 (Dec 12, 2010)

I do agree. Maybe you remembered about her half way down the beach and went to go get her and pony her? Maybe the black horse could be a legend or something and would only choose one person to live with him forever? I dunno, just advice


----------



## RockandRide (Jan 23, 2011)

Ya, I was going to get back to Piper after using the thing lildonkey was saying. I didn't get to use that paragraph since I was at Sick Kids and I got called in  I was wondering if people were going to be confused :O 

And thanks about the getting on his back


----------



## RockandRide (Jan 23, 2011)

Just when I thought, he was the one, I was in the air. Confused, I landed with a thud in the freezing cold water and only then realized I had been bucked off. Shaken, but un-injured I got to my feet and looked around. The horse was no where to be seen so I started to head back to the barn. 

Barn? PIPER! Alarms went off in my head I started sprinting up the shore line to where I had last seen my faithful friend. I got to the bush where the magic had started and couldn't seem to find Piper! Oh No, how could i have let something so horrible happen to my best friend, all for a horse that may not come back? 

With tears dripping down my face I started back to the barn. What I didn't notice was that there was a 1000 lb animal following closely behind. It started to warm up a little as I got closer, but I didn't feel it. 

Marcia, my friend ran up to me with a curious look on her face. "What?" I snapped at her. Startled she stepped back, but continued to stare curiously. "What?" I asked again. "Well, its just that, ummm, how should I put this? There are not one but TWO horses following you." She replied. Certaing she was playing a game, I spun on my heels and cried out in joy at the sight.

Piper AND my mysterious companion were right there. My cry must have been pretty loud because the horse - who I had decided to call Apollo - took off at top speed back down the trail.

With mixed emotions I left the barn and went home. In bed, my mind buzzed with millions of questions. Too tired to find the answers, I went to sleep deciding to answer them another day.


----------



## RockandRide (Jan 23, 2011)

By the way sorry this has nothing to do with the title, I just want to make this story continue so I have something to put my umm "emotions" into when I want to write. The main part will come later on.


----------



## Marlea Warlea (Apr 27, 2010)

rockandride... i'm young (13) but i love writing and i have got VERY good feedback about my stories. (hopefully soon to be published!) 
I would like to say i love it so far, your an amazing writer with great language but may i suggest making the start of the story longer, as in describe how much the manure stank or something like that so it builds suspension until it builds an almighty TA-DA! this is what you have been waiting for!!


----------



## RockandRide (Jan 23, 2011)

Thanks Marlea  I will try to do that next time! Maybe we should make a story together?


----------



## RockandRide (Jan 23, 2011)

You know what they say, another day another stall, but for me it was another day another 15 stalls. As I was working on stall number 3, there was a blast of cold wind, so much that you could hear the barn moaning with pain. It was then that I figured out my arms were killing me so I went to the lounge to take a break.

Opening the door, a woosh of air hit me first. Then, the whispers of all the other stable hands. Not wanting to interrupt, I headed over to the fridge and took out some water. When I passed by the group, I snatched up little pieces of their conversation. 

"A black horse? We don't see much of those around here." "Its true!" "I heard...attacking..." "...so majestic....I want him" "...outside."


----------



## lildonkey8 (Dec 12, 2010)

ooo I like that last bit!


----------



## Marlea Warlea (Apr 27, 2010)

haha yes that would be cool  you are very talented and your use of expresion and the language you use is fantastic!!


----------



## RockandRide (Jan 23, 2011)

Thanks You Guys!!

Marlea, your writing is just absolutley amazing! It would be a real honour to work with you


----------



## RockandRide (Jan 23, 2011)

Hearing that, I ran towards the barn doors. At the doors, I tried with all my might to pry them open but couldn't. A shrill whinny pierced through the air. I knew it was Apollo and he was in trouble. The doors were frozen shut and I had no idea what to do.

In panic mode I started to pace. Knowing him, it would only be a matter of time before he hurt himself. I had to try something. Maybe if I rammed myself at the door it would open. That wasn't the best plan but it was the only one I had. One, two, three, GO! I threw myself against the doors and thats when I something important popped into my mind.

In all the frenzy, I had forgotten to open the hatch on the barn doors. Sheepishly, I unlatched the doors and pushed them open. Instantly I saw Apollo. His foot was caught in some mesh that must have flown in with the wind. Outside, the clouds grew darker, and the temperatur got colder, I knew soon there would be a blizzard.

I ran to his side, but he went ballistic. Rearing, bucking, and whinnying, trying to get rid of me and the mesh. Dodging his feet, I quickly took in the situation. There was a blizzard going on and a crazy horse was stuck. Looking even closer I realized he had a cut on his fetlock. Worried and desperate, I stood there in the freezing cold, trying to save a horse.


----------



## Marlea Warlea (Apr 27, 2010)

RockandRide said:


> Thanks You Guys!!
> 
> Marlea, your writing is just absolutley amazing! It would be a real honour to work with you


 
haha wow what a compliment i never thaught it was THAT good :lol:

thankyou, you made my day! The next bit of POPPY is up if you want to read it BTW


----------



## RockandRide (Jan 23, 2011)

I will read it!


----------



## RockandRide (Jan 23, 2011)

Suddenly, I heard voices coming from the barn. I turned to find my trainer and some boarders rushing up to my side. My trainer, always so nonchalant, told everyone to head back inside. "You too" she said nodding at me. Surprised I tried to reason but she said it again firmly, and off I went.

Once inside, I tried to stay calm but how could I? Apollo's whinny was heard through the walls and my heart lept out to him. I walked into the lounge hoping to do some thinking there but I was only mobbed by curious boarders. Not being in the mood to talk, I left and headed over to Pipers stall.

Feeding him a treat, I started to wonder about my dedication. Was I really dedicated? Or was I just another girl who wanted a pretty black horsey? Knowing the answer, I decided to disobey my trainer and g help.

Outside, the snow was blinding. Sheilding my eyes I carefully walked forward one step at a time, testing each foot as I went. Looking all around, I finally spotted Apollo, and he was free from the mesh. Sighing happily I went over to my trainer who was patting Apollo. Opening my mouth to congratulate her, something hit my head and everything went black.


----------



## lildonkey8 (Dec 12, 2010)

Nice!!!! Luving it! Sounds fairly like my story..."The White Buckskin"


----------



## RockandRide (Jan 23, 2011)

Oh sorry! I didn't mean to copy it, Im just going to go on with my story.


----------



## RockandRide (Jan 23, 2011)

Slowly, the world came into view again. Trying to remember where I was, I looked around. I spotted my trainer sitting on a chair next to me in the lounge. Calling her name, I cautiously got up.

"What happened?" I asked her. Answering my question with a question she replied "Do you remember anything?". Suddenly the day's events flooded into my brain and before I even asked, she had answered my new question. "The horse is in the barn".

Rushing into the barn, I spotted Apollo's majestic black head poking out the back stall door. Walking over, I pulled out a carrot from my back pocket and fed it to him. His beautiful brown eyes peered out at me, and he nuzzled my shoulder as if apologizing for all the problems he had caused. Then and there, I decided to start training him the next day.


----------



## lildonkey8 (Dec 12, 2010)

Oh! I wasn't accusing you, plus that last post proved me wrong


----------



## Cheyennes mom (Aug 6, 2010)

I'm LOVING it!! I like to write too, but you are a much better writer than I am! Defenately keep writing it maybe you'll be an author when you grow up and you'll make LOADS of dollars from this one book when you get it published and then after you make this one and get lots of money, you'll make another one and get lots MORE money and then you can get a horse and build a barn and do whatever you wanna do and...now I'm just rambling on


----------



## RockandRide (Jan 23, 2011)

After a good nights sleep, I woke to find the roads un-usable. Turning on the t.v, the weather reported a storm and suggested staying indoors. Dissapointed, I called my trainer to let her know I would not be able to make today and to start the training without me.

Deciding to go back to bed and salvage the opportunity to get some more sleep, I closed my eyes and drifted off. I awoke to a feeling of uneasiness. Thinking it was nothing I looked out the window to find the snow had piled on.'Apollo', the thought flashed through my mind and as I headed for the phone to check up on him, I got a call from my trainer.

"Hello?" I answered. She spoke to words "It's Apollo", I didn't give her time to explain before hanging up. As I got changed I started thinking up ways to get to the barn.


----------



## Cheyennes mom (Aug 6, 2010)

ooh!! Sounds exiting!! At first I thought she meant "Hello, this is Apollo speaking" and i'm like 'wow no wonder she hung up'  but then I thought, 'okay well this is a trainer, that would be kinda odd...' then I reread it and I get it now  So glad you kept writing!


----------



## RockandRide (Jan 23, 2011)

Just as I was zipping my jacket, my dad called me into the garage. "Whats up? Im kind of in a hurry here." I asked rushing to put my shoes on. His face was full of excitement so I walked over to where he was curious of what it could be. He moved to the side to reveil a snowmobile. 

"OH MY GOSH DAD!!! Where did you find that?" I questioned as I hopped on. "Well, we've always had one to use for emergencies and your trainer called me to explain that you had to get over to the barn right away, so I thought, why not?" he replied. He got on and we headed over to the barn.


----------



## Cheyennes mom (Aug 6, 2010)

haha and the adventure begins


----------

